# Nouveau con ASUS GT520

## cameta

Hola a todos,

mo objetivo es hacer funcionar esta tarjeta con nouveau

http://event.asus.com/vga/2011/engt520/

1º Por la causa que sea no ha funcionado en un kernel 2.6.39-gentoo-r3.

ahora estoy con los drivers propietarios, pero falla el open GL Voy a seguir el manual a ver si consigo que arranque

Ire informando.

----------

## esteban_conde

No se si nvidia-drivers cubrirá esa tarjeta pero desde que pusieron ahí los drivers de la mia no he vuelto a tener problemas.

----------

## Luciernaga

Vamos a ver amigo cameta, estás usando un núcleo que deberías cambiar "ipso facto" ... ¿porqué? ... lee esta noticia ...

http://www.theinquirer.es/2012/01/26/una-vulnerabilidad-en-linux-obliga-a-los-fabricantes-a-lanzar-parches.html

Es posible que la GT520 admita el driver 'nouveau' pero no es lo suyo, éste controlador aún dando una buena resolución no te permitirá extensiones, por ejemplo 3D ni Compiz, yo lo uso solamente para equipos antiguos con una Nvidia MX-440 y funciona de maravilla.

La GT520 debería ir de lujo con los drivers nvidia-drivers, no he tenido ningún problema con ellos.

Suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

Lo tendre en cuenta, pero como necesito el ordenador no tengo tiempo para arreglarlo.

----------

## cameta

La tarjeta con los drivers propietarios funciona perfectamente en 3.2.1-gentoo-r2.

El único problema fue con flash que de manera extraña se transparentaba en las ventanas. 

Se soluciono al actualizar la versión del mismo.

----------

